# Great air pump!



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know if any one has brought this up in any other thread but the tetra whisper air pump works great. It makes no noise at all and has very good power. I just wanted to let people know about it.


Here is the link of it on the petco website.
http://www.petco.com/product/14931/Tetra-Whisper-Air-Pumps.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductList_Fish_1-_-Tetra%20Whisper%20Air%20Pumps-14931


----------



## tcarswell (Jun 2, 2009)

I run 5 of them. They are really under priced and under rated. Great air pumps I own the model 20 a could of the 30 I think (The biggest single outlet model) And two of the full blown dual out let models. Quiet and no problems yet knock on wood.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would not use tetra airpumps or any of their products if they paid me....at one time i purchased 8 of their deep water pumps..DW-24-2....they are not cheap...did not put out the air that tetra said they would..they only lasted 6 months... when i e-mailed them; they treated me like an idiot that had never kept fish before..when i asked about where i could order parts kits they told me they didn't sell to the public...
so i went out and bought a "gast"..a bit noisy but it works well..i actually have 2 gast pumps..but i only need 1 to run a couple of hundred airlines..but right now i am running 2 small pumps that are pretty quiet and much cheaper to operate..they are running about 150 or so lines.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i would not use tetra airpumps or any of their products if they paid me....at one time i purchased 8 of their deep water pumps..DW-24-2....they are not cheap...did not put out the air that tetra said they would..they only lasted 6 months... when i e-mailed them; they treated me like an idiot that had never kept fish before..when i asked about where i could order parts kits they told me they didn't sell to the public...
> so i went out and bought a "gast"..a bit noisy but it works well..i actually have 2 gast pumps..but i only need 1 to run a couple of hundred airlines..but right now i am running 2 small pumps that are pretty quiet and much cheaper to operate..they are running about 150 or so lines.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

personally i use Taiyo and Boyu airpumps for my tanks. have them running all day long for 6 months now. very quite and very efficient. both these models come with dual output and 3 modes of speed.


----------

